

JQuery vs. Reactjs Thinking - ninebrows
http://blog.zigomir.com/react.js/jquery/2015/01/11/jquery-versus-react-thinking.html

======
assane101
I don't know for Reatjs but you can be shorter with jQuery :
[http://jsbin.com/pumocohiyu/1/edit?html,css,js,output](http://jsbin.com/pumocohiyu/1/edit?html,css,js,output)

~~~
assane101
What I wanted to point out is that the complexity of the algorithm YOU choose
is not a good basis to compare libraries on.

~~~
rasmusfl0e
Exactly. Testability, ability to render on server and overall readability and
a slew of other points make for a good basis.

------
quadratini
It pretty much comes down to imperative vs declarative thinking.

